# Black vinyl pond tubing



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

So, i was thinking of buying some black vinyl pond tubing for my rena as the replacement ones are too expensive. Is it ok to use in aquariums? here is the link of what i was looking at.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Why would there by a problem? If it's safe for pond fish why wouldn't it be safe for your aquarium fish?

Just don't buy the stuff that has a hard plastic helix in it. They call it kink proof. That stuff is garbage.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I use gas line tubing from princess auto never had a problem with it and it cheaper . You can get it cut to whatever size you want.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I understand you have not had a problem with that stuff. But it is not made for potable water. You may at one time get some that will kill your fish. I would stick to using potable water hose before anything else. Home depot has cheap vinyl hose too. Which is food grade.


----------

